# Pictures of 1946/47 CWC Wards Hawthorne bicycles?



## Three-Wire (Jan 19, 2011)

I picked up a Hawthorne frame a few weeks back for a spring project and have had some help from this forum in narrowing it down to a late 1946, early 1947 bike.  I managed to get the chainguard, pedals, and crank as well, but I don't have any of the other parts.

My internet research hasn't turned up any pictures of an original CWC Hawthorne of this frame style, so I'm here asking for help.  Does anyone have a picture, catalog page, or even a complete bike they can photograph?  I'd like to know what the original components and paint schemes looked like so I can build the bike up to look at least close to original...

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't have pics, but looked in the Elgin/JC Higgins?Hawthorne book at the 46-7 catalog pages. They show a very basic cruiser, with a torpedo headlight. 47's had truss rods. They only show Snyder built bikes, but Phil/rms 37 could probably decode your cwc serial number.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 20, 2011)

1947 CWC


----------



## partsguy (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh, I do have some CWC Hawthorne stuff from 1940 if you need any. Some of it should be correct for a '47.


----------



## JLarkin (Jan 21, 2011)

This is my 1947.


----------

